# Rigging a Bonita Shark Bait



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Rigging a bonita...

One fresh bonita...black panty hose to keep the crabs off, single 16/0 mustad J, Zipties


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice Post!!! I would be a little nervous about the panty hose...I guess sharks dont care...Im just always wondering if I should be downsizing my tackle to get more bites...Im guessing If you are using a whole bonito you are only looking for 1 bite!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

HEY Power dude you should really come for one of our PFF unoffical shark tourneys at Ft. McRae this spring. I know alot of guys like Konz,Clay , Reel Happy, and josh would love to learn from your vast pool of knowledge. Maybe set up a booth and do some instructional seminars for the those not in the know on sharkin wit da big boys....................:grouphug


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

There are lots of ways to rig baits. That was just an example of rigging a bonito. 

I will try to post some more stuff later.

Deaver


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I really need to try the pantyhose trick this year for the soft baits. Are they effective in keeping a bait together after blues and small sharks hit them a few times?


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

As far as the blues and pup sharks, I guess the only way to prove it up is try it out. I would think it would help...but no guarantees.

Deaver


----------

